# Newbee with IBS-C and many other health issues



## pslarue1973 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

My name is Peggy and I have many health problems including IBS-C. I have always had issues with bm's and it seems to be getting worse the older I get. I was diagnosed with endometriosis which caused many intestinal issues and other issues within my stomach. My intestines where fused with my bladder, uterus, and had much scar tissues. In the end, I had to have a total hysterectomy and intestinal surgery. In May of 2013 I had to have a small piece of my small bowel removed because of scar tissues. In the end, this created more symptoms of IBS along with varying discomfort. I was diagnosed with overlapping IBS which since has moved into the IBS-C category. I am also bipolar and diagnosed with depression, which I take meds for. Along with all of these issues I also have spine and joint issues that are being treated.

All in all, I am a walking health issue. It drives me nuts. I just want to chat with people who understand what I am going through instead of getting looked down upon by certain family members who tell everyone I am full of crap and I just don't want to work. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## Jojomary (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Peggy, I really feel for you, your situation sounds awful, no wonder you can't work, severe health issues can severely impact your mobility and state of mind. I'm not sure I have IBS at the moment but I'm looking at it that I have, having further tests over next couple of weeks to rule things out. I have developed severe bowel problems which I have never had issues with before. I am currently on my 2nd week off work after just going back after 2 weeks with a kidney infection. I haven't had the severity of health issues like you, but seem to get ill easily and doc has said previously that I must have a low immune system. 
I have severe constipation and /or very loose undigested stools, intermittent pain in my left side (colon) back pain and extreme tiredness. Bowel issues started a week after antibiotics and a change in anti-depressant to Sertraline, they started with bad case of diarrhea and the problems have not stopped. I took some Imodium type tablets which the doc was concerned about, and said can cause constipation, but I'm only on Sertraline along with lansoprazole for acid reflux now and still having big problems. This is really getting me down as I've never had bowel issues before, always been as regular and normal! It's impacting my life and state of mind in a big way.
I'm still on Sertraline as the doc says shouldn't be causing probs but then I hear of others on this saying that it's known for stomach problems! I'm so sore and uncomfortable, my stomach is rock hard at the moment and huge.
Bowel issues alone can get you down, so I'm not surprised you're fed up. Take care x


----------

